

Peter Thiel: College Doesn't Create Success - gaurav_v
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2011/08/23/spending-too-much-time-and-money-on-education/college-doesnt-create-success

======
vannevar
It seems more than a little ironic that someone who disdains college spent so
much time (7 years) in one (Stanford). Certainly as a philosophy major Thiel
can look back and say that his education didn't contribute much directly to
his own success, but generalizing on his _very_ special case is dangerous.
(He's a billionaire for God's sake, the odds of anyone reaching that level are
infinitesimal no matter how talented, brilliant or lucky they are.) Who knows,
perhaps connections he made in undergrad or in law school were critical in the
path that brought him his financial success. In any event, many who go to
college do so to enrich themselves in an environment populated with similarly
motivated people. Philosophy majors, say. And hearing the ridiculous 'higher
education is a bubble' meme from someone like Thiel with the financial
experience to know better can only be taken as disingenuous.

